# Auburn University’s Canine Detection Research Institute



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

My Akita ran up on an alley cat that was in our backyard (stupid if you ask me) who was NOT as friendly as our cat apparently. Needless to say the cat met an untimely demise as a result of scratching BIG MAN when he only ran up to say hi ; )
Any way, I was in the vet to get some antibiotics (his ear got scratched and was filling up with fluid something fierce). I was waiting it out my turn, reading the AMAZING (heavy sarcasm) magazine "AKC's Family Dog". I stumbled upon an interesting article about Auburn University’s Canine Detection Research Institute. 
I can't find the article online, but here is a link to the program. Figured it was interesting enough to share, hope it's not Johnny come lately info to you all.

http://www.vetmed.auburn.edu/cdri/about-the-program


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

interesting- and wish I were 20 years younger, so I could start a new career path


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks very interesting. I wish I had gotten into this kind of training earlier in life too.....


----------

